# best way to cut 4/4 to 3/4



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

most of the lumber store sale the lumber 4/4, however, in most the case, what we need is 3/4. So, what is the best way to cut 4/4 to 3/4?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

zlzhao said:


> most of the lumber store sale the lumber 4/4, however, in most the case, what we need is 3/4. So, what is the best way to cut 4/4 to 3/4?


 







If you have a bandsaw with the resaw capacity, or a planer would work.














 







.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I would take it on the planer. But it all depends. How much material are you milling from 4/4 to 3/4? If it's not a lot, take it on the bandsaw if you have the capacity to resaw it. You can bookmatch them after you plane them on both sides. They would be useful on a project where you need some nice edging on some plywood, or a custom veneer. If you have a lot of boards to mill down, and don't want to resaw it, definitely the planer would be a faster option.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

Locodcdude said:


> I would take it on the planer. But it all depends. How much material are you milling from 4/4 to 3/4? If it's not a lot, take it on the bandsaw if you have the capacity to resaw it. You can bookmatch them after you plane them on both sides. They would be useful on a project where you need some nice edging on some plywood, or a custom veneer. If you have a lot of boards to mill down, and don't want to resaw it, definitely the planer would be a faster option.


Thanks, I will work on red oak that is selling on http://www.woodworkerssource.com/pp-ro-p-3_project_packs.html. Does a bench top planer is good enough? if I go for bandsaw solution, can you suggest one for me?

Cheers


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

$6.30+ per bft for oak...My _first_ suggestion would be find a better place to buy lumber...It sells here locally for $1.75-$2.00.




.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey, I have a benchtop planer, and I find that it works for what I would like it to do. I do get a little bit of snipe on my cuts, but it's nothing to complain about. I have a Ryobi Benchtop planer, and it has a capacity of 12 or 13 inches wide, and a 6 inch thick board. My bandsaw is just a simple 9 inch benchtop bandsaw, and it doesn't have a big rip capacity, so you would need to go with a bigger bandsaw. It will end up costing you more than the planer and the wood you're wasting by planing it down into chip form. After seeing what you're working with, your best bet is to get a planer if you don't already have one, and plane the stock down to thickness. Here are some bandsaws from a reliable company, http://www.grizzly.com/products/mach-specs.aspx?key=420000 Pricey I know, but if you have your heart set on using the 1/4" leftovers for something, then invest in a bandsaw with the resaw capacity you need. A planer can be bottomed out at about $200 in a retail store like lowes or HD.

Go with planing, the time you spend on resawing the boards down, and planing them afterwords to get the rough edge left by the bandsaw smooth, what you're left with is just wasted time, and some possibly crappy 1/4" panels. If you plane them down, you'll waste a lot less time, but a little bit more material. Do you already have a planer on hand?


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Those lumber packages are surfaced on two faces, S2S. We describe hardwood lumber in quarters since that is how it is cut off the log. Surfacing removes about 1/8" on each face. The boards in those packages measure 3/4" now that they have been S2S. You don't have to reduce them from 4/4. That will be an issue if you buy rough lumber, not surfaced.


----------



## mancavewoodworks (Mar 5, 2011)

at 6.29 a bd foot, I'll take care of that for ya. wow!!! thats high. if u want dimensional lumber, go anywhere! But oak??? at 6.30 a board foot??? Thats ludicrous!!! what kind of tools do you have to work with?


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

Locodcdude said:


> Hey, I have a benchtop planer, and I find that it works for what I would like it to do. I do get a little bit of snipe on my cuts, but it's nothing to complain about. I have a Ryobi Benchtop planer, and it has a capacity of 12 or 13 inches wide, and a 6 inch thick board. My bandsaw is just a simple 9 inch benchtop bandsaw, and it doesn't have a big rip capacity, so you would need to go with a bigger bandsaw. It will end up costing you more than the planer and the wood you're wasting by planing it down into chip form. After seeing what you're working with, your best bet is to get a planer if you don't already have one, and plane the stock down to thickness. Here are some bandsaws from a reliable company, http://www.grizzly.com/products/mach-specs.aspx?key=420000 Pricey I know, but if you have your heart set on using the 1/4" leftovers for something, then invest in a bandsaw with the resaw capacity you need. A planer can be bottomed out at about $200 in a retail store like lowes or HD.
> 
> Go with planing, the time you spend on resawing the boards down, and planing them afterwords to get the rough edge left by the bandsaw smooth, what you're left with is just wasted time, and some possibly crappy 1/4" panels. If you plane them down, you'll waste a lot less time, but a little bit more material. Do you already have a planer on hand?


Thanks for your detail reply!. I have DELTA ShopMaster TP305 15 Amp 12-1/2-Inch Portable Planer.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

Daren said:


> $6.30+ per bft for oak...My _first_ suggestion would be find a better place to buy lumber...It sells here locally for $1.75-$2.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what's their price. and it is s2s. if you buy 100 bft, it is cheaper http://www.woodworkerssource.com/PRO-ro-p-3_PRO_packs.html. So, what do you think of the price?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

zlzhao said:


> So, what do you think of the price?


It sucks. What part of the country do you live ? And how much do you use (or plan on using) ? If you already have a planer, I see no reason to pay 2-3X what you can get rough sawn for. Nation wide sawmill finder link.




.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

Daren said:


> It sucks. What part of the country do you live ? And how much do you use (or plan on using) ? If you already have a planer, I see no reason to pay 2-3X what you can get rough sawn for. Nation wide sawmill finder link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. By the way, I live in NY, Yorktown heights area ... hopefully can find a good place to buy ...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm in Yorktown, too. I've got a number of places to deal with. Condon Co. In White Plains is very good.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

Brink said:


> I'm in Yorktown, too. I've got a number of places to deal with. Condon Co. In White Plains is very good.


Cool! thanks a lot! I just start my woodworking.., can you tell me where you buy those tools and supplier,etc? any local stores around?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Tool Nut on Rt.6 going into Mahopac has everything. Mitchell hardware has tools and supplies. Lakeland lumber is a good one, too.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Daren said:


> $6.30+ per bft for oak...My _first_ suggestion would be find a better place to buy lumber...It sells here locally for $1.75-$2.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really depends on where you live. Out west you can pick up nice doug fir or western hemlock for negative 2.00 bucks a board ft ( as in I'll pay you to get rid of this tree) But the hardwoods are almost non-existent, so it has to be freighted in. 8 is what I pay for black walnut, and 4 sounds right for oak. I should add that cedar is considered a weed and goes for almost nothing.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

klr650 said:


> It really depends on where you live. Out west you can pick up nice doug fir or western hemlock for negative 2.00 bucks a board ft ( as in I'll pay you to get rid of this tree) But the hardwoods are almost non-existent, so it has to be freighted in. 8 is what I pay for black walnut, and 4 sounds right for oak. I should add that cedar is considered a weed and goes for almost nothing.


It is about 2.5 per bf from local

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Do not try to resaw on a table saw

big mistake - at least for me


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Look at this place for oak prices. 

www.walllumber.com

Less than half of what the reference you gave is charging.

George


----------

